# Those Who Purchase Tackle Online



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have been looking for a bulk dealer who sells eagle Claw LO42 nickel plated hooks...............have tried Tackle Direct, Barlows, Meltons, and Amazon,etc. with no luck..........know they are made as I purchased some recently in 10 pk and 25 pk.........any other ideas ?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I would call Eagle Claw...hopefully they can help you out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2018)

flathead said:


> I have been looking for a bulk dealer who sells eagle Claw LO42 nickel plated hooks...............have tried Tackle Direct, Barlows, Meltons, and Amazon,etc. with no luck..........know they are made as I purchased some recently in 10 pk and 25 pk.........any other ideas ?


Packs of 100 and 1000
*
https://www.snlcorp.com/SNL/FishHooks/ECGeneral.aspx*


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Gonna check with eagle Claw Monday. The LO42 is a wide gap offset readily available in a bronze finish, been using it for many,many years for flounder,reds, and catfish but it rusts quickly in saltwater. These nickel plated ones were being sold bulk in several tackle shops, and being used by several fishing guides, but not bagged in Eagle Claw packages.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Might be a knockoff brand. I looked through Eagle Claw's catalog and only saw the bronze.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)

*https://www.eagleclaw.com/l042-steelhead-walleye-wide-gap-hook*


----------



## Steve C. Sink (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr. Flathead Memphis Net and Twine in Memphis TN is my favorite. I order all my salt water tackle from them.They are very courteous and helpful and their prices are very reasonable. Easy to talk to on the phone and would gladly help you if they don't have what you need. I highly recommend them to you. Steve (Mule).


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

You might also try *www.terminaltackleco.com*


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

that where I get mine....SNL....I didn't know they sell on line....they have a store in Sabastian.....good quality gear and prices....


----------

